# How to convert Exo Terra tops for tarantulas?



## Jpeg (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a couple nano talls that I am planning to make into display tanks for my P. bromelicolas. The screen top is a potential hazard, but the front vent only probably won't cut it for ventilation so it can't just be replaced with acrylic. What's a good way to safety-proof the lid while still allowing airflow?

I'm considering blocking off the edges for an inch and a half with silicone or acrylic, but interested in better ideas. They're going to be planted so minimal light blockage is a plus.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jpeg said:


> I have a couple nano talls that I am planning to make into display tanks for my P. bromelicolas. The screen top is a potential hazard, but the front vent only probably won't cut it for ventilation so it can't just be replaced with acrylic. What's a good way to safety-proof the lid while still allowing airflow?
> 
> I'm considering blocking off the edges for an inch and a half with silicone or acrylic, but interested in better ideas. They're going to be planted so minimal light blockage is a plus.


You don't need to remove the screen from the lid. Just add a sheet of acrylic w/drilled holes below the lid frame. Someone just showed this being done, OR just use acrylic w/out the frame.


----------



## Jpeg (Feb 3, 2017)

Not going to lie I completely forgot acrylic could be drilled easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jpeg said:


> Not going to lie I completely forgot acrylic could be drilled easily.


At least you're honest!  See link below

Post up some nice in-focus pics of this species if you can.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/replace-screen-tops.289820/page-3


----------



## Jpeg (Feb 3, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Post up some nice in-focus pics of this species if you can.


I'll do that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

